# Trying to inquire about a for sale post and need to psot



## Tuna Teaser Sportfishing (9 mo ago)

Cgorski130 said:


> This is a weird requirement but here we go!


Agree how many do you need?


----------



## Bacon (Oct 18, 2016)

I am in the same boat! Haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow they are multiplying...


----------



## Bacon (Oct 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Wow they are multiplying...


I understand the minimum post requirements in an effort to mitigate spam however, it would be nice if length of membership was factored into equation.

I have sold some good gear at great prices through this site over the years. Forgive me if I dont post fishing reports or discuss boat drafts at great length. Not all of us have the time to continuously troll the site and add comments where they aren't warranted.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bacon said:


> I understand the minimum post requirements in an effort to mitigate spam however, it would be nice if length of membership was factored into equation.
> 
> I have sold some good gear at great prices through this site over the years. Forgive me if I dont post fishing reports or discuss boat drafts at great length. Not all of us have the time to continuously troll the site and add comments where they aren't warranted.


Your reply reads like you have a problem with me and my influence on the forum. Is that the case? If so, what does that have to do with you?


----------



## Bacon (Oct 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Your reply reads like you have a problem with me and my influence on the forum. Is that the case? If so, what does that have to do with you?


On the contrary, while I found your original comment to be a bit facetious, I certainly have no problem with you or your influence on the forum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bacon said:


> On the contrary, while I found your original comment to be a bit facetious, I certainly have no problem with you or your influence on the forum.


The forum has been inundated with guys spamming the forum with junk posts so they can get their count up, post their item for sale, sell it then disappear. It’s every few days and gets old. I also wish there were a better method to filter spammers. None of this was concentrated at you. Yes, I am facetious, outspoken in real life and that’s nothing new.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The forum has been inundated with guys spamming the forum with junk posts so they can get their count up, post their item for sale, sell it then disappear. It’s every few days and gets old. I also wish there were a better method to filter spammers. None of this was concentrated at you. Yes, I am facetious, outspoken in real life and that’s nothing new.


Increase the post count requirement, force new members to deliver quality posts in specific forums and limit their access, charge a ridiculous fee to new members who only want to sell.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

JeramyM said:


> I’m basically in the same boat. In the market for a skiff and have to jump through hoops just to ask questions


Do the ads not have emails or phone numbers that you can contact? Just enjoy the site, contribute and quit crying about the rules of engagement.


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't exactly have a MicroSkiff (KW Stealth) but I have enjoyed following this site since the early days. I'm surprised I haven't accumulated enough posts to allow me to post in the classifieds. I do live by the belief that being thought of as a fool is better than opening your yap and confirming it, I guess that has bit me. Any chance of a data loss along the way? I do remember a couple of discussions a long long time ago I flapped my gums in. I have kept a low profile in that my Stealth is a long way from a shallow water craft and didn't want to be dismissed as non conforming. I like this site and have gleaned some good info. To be clear, I'm not a whiner, just asking. (I see a boat in the classifieds I would like some info on, maybe soon I'll feel more like I have the right "stuff")


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Post away! Get a conversation started, add some meaningful content, you'll have your required 20 in no time.


----------



## finnish lines (6 mo ago)

I want to buy a microskiff! But i am not chatting just to get my post count up. I am actually enjoying the crap out of this site. I have searched the site for questions that i have about Micro skiffs and have gotten a tremendous amount of good info that is helping me with me quest. Actually has helped with my fly casting as well, which still sucks BTW. And the info that i am reading is from actual MS'ers who have a wealth of knowledge. There is no jumping thru hoops. I could just call the phone number on a classified ad if I want and be on my way, but would also like to enjoy the journey, not just the destination. If you stay on long enough, you will start seeing the stupid questions coming from my log on and realize how much these members want to help out. But lets be honest. Todays world doesnt want to invest into anything. They want it and they want it now. And if they cant get their way, they complain about it and somehow its the systems fault that they cannot operate out of a position of selfishness and self centeredness. I apologize for the vent, but I deal with this everyday at work and it gets old. BTW, I am one post closer to being normal!!! YIPPEE.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Never understood the problem with contributing 20 posts.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Moderators might bump your post total if you took down your LinkedIn picture from account image.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

finnish lines said:


> I want to buy a microskiff! But i am not chatting just to get my post count up. I am actually enjoying the crap out of this site. I have searched the site for questions that i have about Micro skiffs and have gotten a tremendous amount of good info that is helping me with me quest. Actually has helped with my fly casting as well, which still sucks BTW. And the info that i am reading is from actual MS'ers who have a wealth of knowledge. There is no jumping thru hoops. I could just call the phone number on a classified ad if I want and be on my way, but would also like to enjoy the journey, not just the destination. If you stay on long enough, you will start seeing the stupid questions coming from my log on and realize how much these members want to help out. But lets be honest. Todays world doesnt want to invest into anything. They want it and they want it now. And if they cant get their way, they complain about it and somehow its the systems fault that they cannot operate out of a position of selfishness and self centeredness. I apologize for the vent, but I deal with this everyday at work and it gets old. BTW, I am one post closer to being normal!!! YIPPEE.


Just keep “enjoying the crap”, you’ll get there before long! 👍


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rookiemistake said:


> Never understood the problem with contributing 20 posts.


20 posts with substance


----------



## BigA (26 d ago)

tcov said:


> Do the ads not have emails or phone numbers that you can contact? Just enjoy the site, contribute and quit crying about the rules of engagement.


Not all of them have contact details.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BigA said:


> Not all of them have contact details.


If they followed the rules of posting a classified ad they would. That is why there are rules and it seems like a lot of people can’t follow them when posting an ad for some reason then get butthurt when you correct them.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Tom said:


> I don't exactly have a MicroSkiff (KW Stealth) but I have enjoyed following this site since the early days. I'm surprised I haven't accumulated enough posts to allow me to post in the classifieds. I do live by the belief that being thought of as a fool is better than opening your yap and confirming it, I guess that has bit me. Any chance of a data loss along the way? I do remember a couple of discussions a long long time ago I flapped my gums in. I have kept a low profile in that my Stealth is a long way from a shallow water craft and didn't want to be dismissed as non conforming. I like this site and have gleaned some good info. To be clear, I'm not a whiner, just asking. (I see a boat in the classifieds I would like some info on, maybe soon I'll feel more like I have the right "stuff")


Isn't it 11 posts to qualify to sell something? OK I didn't look it up, just going off memory. That's not very many. "They" are trying to bring a level of trust to the section dealing with selling stuff. So when you see a prop or rod for sale and you buy it, the guy selling it actually sends it to you and doesn't just rip you off. They do this by "getting to know you" through posts. I don't think this is a bad thing. Not directing this explanation at you solely but its BS for anyone (Cgor) to act like this requirement is stringent.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

P.S. and you put this in the "Welcome to the site New Members section." Wow. Nice.


----------



## Monkeehands (4 mo ago)

same here


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monkeehands said:


> same here


Read this thread after you read the rules for posting a classified ad.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I have been trying to decide if the rule or the market has made it so very few skiffs are being posted for a sale. I’m in the market for one and really nothing much gettin posted.


----------

